# Uncharted: Tom Holland als junger Nathan Drake in der Spieleverfilmung



## Kira345 (23. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Tom Holland als junger Nathan Drake in der Spieleverfilmung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Uncharted: Tom Holland als junger Nathan Drake in der Spieleverfilmung*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube ich hab Matthias gerade schreien gehört... 

Kleiner Spaß. Mir kann es Wurscht sein da mich Uncharted ziemlich gelangweilt zurück gelassen hat, aber diese Besetzung ist ja mal so daneben... Vielleicht will man ja nur von Drakes Jugendjahren erzählen. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab Matthias gerade schreien gehört...



Dieses hin und her mit diesem Film lässt nichts gutes erahnen.
So oft wie das Drehbuch schon neu geschrieben wurde, kann da nur Mist bei raus kommen.
Prequel find ich jetzt auch nicht so prickelnd.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hab Matthias gerade schreien gehört...
> 
> Kleiber Spaß. Mir kann es Wurscht sein da mich Uncharted ziemlich gelangweilt zurück gelassen hat, aber diese Besetzung ist ja mal so daneben... Vielleicht will man ja nur von Drakes Jugendjahren erzählen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk




Wollte ich auch gerade sagen. Oder versucht man sich an einem Rise of Tomb Raider auf Uncharted-Art im Film ? Ich weiß es nicht. Aber was will so ein Milchreisbubi ? Beim besten Willen. Der Film wird wohl wieder einer von der Sorte Spieleverfilmung = Schrott.

Allein schon daß es den wievielten? Spiderman Reboot gibt ist total an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kleiner Spaß. Mir kann es Wurscht sein da mich Uncharted ziemlich gelangweilt zurück gelassen hat, aber diese Besetzung ist ja mal so daneben... Vielleicht will man ja nur von Drakes Jugendjahren erzählen.



Wie kann einem bitte Uncharted langweilen? Das ist ja wohl eine der besterzähltesten Storygames der letzten Jahre!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Wie kann einem bitte Uncharted langweilen? Das ist ja wohl eine der besterzähltesten Storygames der letzten Jahre!


Och das geht durchaus. Uncharted 1 lag bei mir letztes (oder war es vorletztes?!) Jahr bei einem Spielstatus von etwa 77%, danach konnte und wollte ich nicht mehr. Gameplay und Handlung waren mir einfach zu öde. 
Und Teil 2/3 hab ich gebraucht gekauft im Schrank rumliegen, diese werden aber höchst wahrscheinlich nie von mir angespielt werden. Der Erstling hat zu wenig Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet, das müssen seine Nachfolger nun ausbaden. [emoji14]

Ich kenne genug andere Titel die bessere Geschichten liefern. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Odin333 (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kenne genug andere Titel die bessere Geschichten liefern.


Ich nehme mal an, dass dir selbst auffällt, dass du überhaupt nicht beurteilen kannst, dass du Titel mit besserer Geschichte kennst, weil du von Uncharted überhaupt keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass dir selbst auffällt, dass du überhaupt nicht beurteilen kannst, dass du Titel mit besserer Geschichte kennst, weil du von Uncharted überhaupt keine Ahnung hast.


Ich kenne Teil 1. Und der hat, ich kann es ja nochmal wiederholen, versagt. Punkt.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## golani79 (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Teil 2/3 hab ich gebraucht gekauft im Schrank rumliegen, diese werden aber höchst wahrscheinlich nie von mir angespielt werden.





Verstehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich - vor allem nicht, wenn man eh schon fast durch ist.  TR gefällt dir ja auch recht gut und wenn wir uns ehrlich sind, ist da die Story auch nicht grade soooo besonders.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast du aber eher wegen der Technik und Gameplay (viele Schießeinlagen) aufgehört oder nicht?

Uncharted 1 mag technisch ein wenig angestaubt sein, aber wie ich damals schon geschrieben habe, entgeht dir vor allem mit Teil 2 ein super Spiel.
Technisch legens von Teil zu Teil zu - da merkt man schon nen Unterschied. 

Und wenn man Indy und Tomb Raider schon mag, dann sollten die Geschichten um Drake eigentlich auch den Geschmack treffen.

Your loss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Mai 2017)

golani79 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich - vor allem nicht, wenn man eh schon fast durch ist.  TR gefällt dir ja auch recht gut und wenn wir uns ehrlich sind, ist da die Story auch nicht grade soooo besonders.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast du aber eher wegen der Technik und Gameplay (viele Schießeinlagen) aufgehört oder nicht?
> 
> Uncharted 1 mag technisch ein wenig angestaubt sein, aber wie ich damals schon geschrieben habe, entgeht dir vor allem mit Teil 2 ein super Spiel.
> ...


Technik und Gameplay zum einem, zum anderen ist es aber auch die Figur Nathan Drake selbst. Der hat mich, anders als eine Lara Croft, eher genervt. Ich konnte mit ihm nix anfangen. Und das ist schon ein großer K.O.-Punkt.  Kann ich den Protagonisten nicht leiden, leidet damit auch das Spielerlebnis. Aber da ist Drake nicht allein, ich sage nur Edward Kenway. 


> your loss


Och, das Gefühl irgendwas Besonderes zu verpassen hab ich nicht. Ganz und gar nicht. Ich hab mit Miss Croft eine sehr gute Alternative. [emoji14] 

Aber lassen wir das hiermit abschließen, wird zu offtopic.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ich sage nur Edward Kenway.



Ein großartiger Charakter im Vergleich zur Schlaftablette Connor. 
Aber Haytham ist und bleibt der beste Kenway. Leider spielen wir ihn kaum.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Teil 2/3 hab ich gebraucht gekauft im Schrank rumliegen, diese werden aber höchst wahrscheinlich nie von mir angespielt werden. Der Erstling hat zu wenig Überzeugungsarbeit geleistet, das müssen seine Nachfolger nun ausbaden. [emoji14]



großer Fehler  der Sprung von Uncharted 1 zu Teil 2 war ziemlich groß, in den meisten Bereichen


----------



## MrFob (23. Mai 2017)

Haha, sogar ich habe die Uncharted Spiele (1-3) durchgespielt, obwohl ich eigentlich mit Controllern ueberhaupt nicht klar komme.
Zugegeben, die Handlung im ersten Teil ist noch ein bisschen arg einfach gestrickt aber vor allem ab Teil 2 gehts richtig gut ab.

Der Film wird aber bestimmt wieder nix, sogar die Videospiel-Verfilmungen, bei denen eigentlich erstmal alles richtig gelaufen ist (vom Cast ueber Regie und Drehbuch, etc.) waren nicht so der Hit (meine letzte Enttaeuschung war der Assassins Creed Film, ganz schoener Mist, fuer die hohen Production Values) und hier sieht ja doch eher nach einem Clusterfuck aus.


----------



## Odin333 (23. Mai 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Miss Croft eine sehr gute Alternative. [emoji14]



Nichtmal ansatzweise.  Aber was man nicht weiss, macht einen nicht heiss....


----------



## linktheminstrel (25. Juni 2017)

bin durch zufall hier gelandet und finde es schon amüsant, wie hier argumentiert wird. klar ist uncharted ne gute Serie, der erste teil ist aber nun mal wirklich nichts, wo man jetzt nach 10 jahren noch hinschaut und sich denkt. boah, ist das ein gutes spiel. uncharted 2 & 3 sind wirklich tolle action-spiele, von den Charakteren muss amn aber auch diese nicht mögen. ich mag keinen der Charaktere wirklich, von dem a-team-chef-kon, zur ich-mache-zwar-für-Geld-alles,-habe-aber-trotzdem-ein-gutes-herz chloe bis hin zu Nathan drake selbst, der scheinbar minütlich von vollpfosten zu archäologie-experte wechselt.
und die story? gerade,wenn man alle teile hintereinander spielt, fällt störend auf, wie sich die geschichte immer wieder gleich erzählt.

wenn ich jetzt lese, dass die zwei neuen tomb raiders nicht mal ANSATZWEISE ein ersatz für die naughty dog reihe sein sollen, muss ich schon etwas schmunzeln. gerade, da es um Archäologie und "schätzejagen" geht, ist halt lara croft der um vieles überzeugendere Charakter wie lebemensch drake. ja, die Story von rottr ist jetzt nicht das gelbe vom ei, dennoch besser, als Szenen so gut wie 1:1 aus gewissen serien zu stibitzen, finde ich es allemal.  



__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqkEpB3iDNM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Thema: besser gut geklaut, als schlecht selbst gemacht, dasselbe gilt auch für das gameplay. 
ich persönlich kann sauerlandboy79 durchaus verstehen, wenn er sagt, dass der erste teil boring war. er hatte außer dodge&shoot und den sehr anspruchslosen kletter-Passagen einfach spielerisch nichts zu bieten. die anderen teile machen vieles besser, aber mir ist rottr spielerisch 100x lieber als jedes Abenteuer von Nathan drake.


----------

